# Ben, what have you gotten yourself into...(lots of Pics)



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

So a little while ago, Ben (Stearns) and i were talking about music and we agreed to do a music trade..

I get home the other day and there is a box sitting out the back adressed to me.

I opened it and the first thing i saw was this










this was only the start, underneath some packaging, i found this...










AGES ago i said in chat that the best fuel i could get here was Ronson, now i dont know how this got shipped but i was extremely surprised to find this in the box....





































erm...all im gonna say is ouch....










Dr pepper Jelly beans...Last time i was in the states i drank so much of this stuff it wasnt funny, and living back in aussie, i cant get it here, so these are wicked, thanks ben, i have eaten about half of them already...

there were stickers and badges too, but i had to cut some pics out to be able to post this 



















Now if you dont know, i have a seriously unhealthy love affair with the black goodness that is guiness  so i absolutely love this shirt 

I cant really think of anything else to say other than thankyou Ben, i know it doesnt seem enough, so i will just have to show my appreciation for this when i send your ipod back........

James

EDIT - Please RG this man...


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

wow Ben !!! amazing hit, very nice:tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Sweet hit Ben.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wat to go Ben, at least on guy in MA knows how to bomb!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Holy Crap Ben! You been taking lessons from Shawn?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heck of a hit for the college punk


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

:tu I love that Yankees go home shirt!! :tu

Nice hit Ben!! Well played :gn


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

pshhh Ben....I do love the Guinness shirt...that's a pretty nice hit overall


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

:tu:tu Right on Ben one hell of a hit! :tu:tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

heh, just trying to spread the sox wealth. you didnt even show the pictures of the MA stickers i sent... those were solid (even though the whole car thing may not be in the works). just glad you enjoyed, feel free to just throw that ipod back at me with some new tunes... in fact i encourage it. no need to include anything else, i just wanted you to rock the right team, and smoke some stogies while you're at it

stearns


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

LOL it would be funny if my godbrother was on here/smoked cigars...he is the biggest yankee fan I know


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

AsetOne said:


>


oh wait, i see some of the stickers making a cameo here

stearns


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

stearns said:


> heh, just trying to spread the sox wealth. you didnt even show the pictures of the MA stickers i sent... those were solid (even though the whole car thing may not be in the works). just glad you enjoyed, feel free to just throw that ipod back at me with some new tunes... in fact i encourage it. no need to include anything else, i just wanted you to rock the right team, and smoke some stogies while you're at it
> 
> stearns







































Here. they are on my toolbox 

You will get your ipod back....however whether or not it will be accompanied by anything is another matter entirely.

James

I should prbably apologise in advance for the language and the semi nudeness, if thats not your thing then i apologise......


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

jesus, wasn't it supposed to be a music bomb? what a hit...great job


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

My God that's incredible!!! Great job Ben!!! I can't wait to see what he does when he grows up!!! :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I like all those bumper stickers...I need to start putting stuff onto my cooler...time to go get some stickers!!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

deep breathe

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

Nicely done Ben! 
 (watch your back)


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

great hit! funny how aussies like Dr. Pepper -a little vacation from vegemite.


----------



## HIM_Tattoos (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats awesome!! Do I see some Option DVDs in the back there? Drifto downunder......


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

HIM_Tattoos said:


> Thats awesome!! Do I see some Option DVDs in the back there? Drifto downunder......


LOL, yeah, those would be options....hot version too 

James


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

great hit rg bumped


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nicely done Ben! :tu:tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

yummmy jelly belly's

ben's a great guy, we should all smack him around once in a while.. ahh make it once a week..


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet Hit Ben:tu Must be taking lessons from those other crazy Mass Ass's.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It looks, at the moment, as though Benny owns you!

Seriously... that was a pretty big hit. Nicely done.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Great hit.... Those Olivas always bring on the :dr


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice hit! :tu RG inbound for you.


----------

